# mac and cheese for 150



## feed200philly (Mar 2, 2016)

Need to bend the ear of pros.  I plan on feeding 150 homeless people beginning of April and only get one shot to pull it together.  Rico provided me 2 #10 cans of condensed cheese, so I will be using it to make a mac and cheese casserole with broccoli, tomatoes and onions. Thank you, in advance for your advise.

How much pasta per serving?  4 oz per serving of dry comes to mind?  I want to cook in advance and freeze.

I am mixing the cheese sauce with milk, dry mustard, paprika, s & p - I want to ask Rico if it would freeze??  chicken broth in place of milk? 

To add to the sauce chopped froz broccoli  florets with 8 lbs sautéed onions and 6 large cans of canned toms (drained).

This all has to be transported 300 miles away (I'm in Pittsburgh heading to Philadelphia) and combined in an ELECTRIC ROASTER which is what we use on the streets of Philadelphia - food is ALWAYS served hot!

For the last 6 years, I have been making large dishes like this, but didn't have to travel and had a large church kitchen to cook in which I don't have in Pittsburgh.  That's why I want to freeze as much as possible and do most in advance.  Please help!  thank you!!

cathy


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

You always run the chance of a cheese sauce breaking if you freeze it.

But...the canned product may save the day  with stabilizers so IMO let the Rico people drive this recipe.

I like the idea of adding in the veg and mustard (and a tiny bit of cayenne) are standard flavors in my mac and cheese.

Pasta?

2-3 oz per serving but all bets are off since you are adding extra bulk.

I would go ahead and use the full 3 oz and increase the serving size.

OBTW great service you are performing...welcome to Chef Talk!

mimi


----------



## feed200philly (Mar 2, 2016)

Thank you so much Mimi!  We (about 20 people) head into Philly every 2 months.  We are always looking for new 'large quantity' items we can make on a budget.  ie; ratatouille with zucchini ready to be thrown out  If you have any suggestions, I would truly appreciate it.  I will reach out to Rico as well for their guidance.  Take Care!

Cathy


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

feed200philly said:


> Thank you so much Mimi! We (about 20 people) head into Philly every 2 months. We are always looking for new 'large quantity' items we can make on a budget. ie; ratatouille with zucchini ready to be thrown out If you have any suggestions, I would truly appreciate it. I will reach out to Rico as well for their guidance. Take Care!
> 
> Cathy


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/smile.gif

Don't be surprised if this post nets a hundred different recipe suggestions...

No one loves name that dish more than CT members lol.

mimi


----------



## anker (Jul 13, 2016)

Update, how did it go?


----------

